# Carl's at the Emergency Vet



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm a wreck right now.

We were at my aunt's house from 2-7 pm tonight. We left Carl gated in the living room to keep him out of trouble...
When I got home and went to greet him, there was a brown thing on the carpet and I thought maybe he pooped in the house. He quickly grabbed it and ate it, and that's when I noticed that a baby gate was knocked over.

Then I saw the Hershey Kiss wrappers and empty M&M bag scattered around the dining room. I completely flipped out and called the Emergency Vet. I told them he ate like 10 Hershey Kisses etc. and she said to bring him in right away so they could make him vomit.

So I mapquested the address since I've never been there- we just had the magnet on our fridge. I made my mom drive because I was hysterical.

When we got there, I sprinted inside and filled out forms while they took him into a back room. The vet asked how much he ate, and I said judging by the wrappers, like 10 Hershey Kisses, and the small bag of peanut M&Ms. She looked at her chart and said that was almost at the toxic level.
At this point I'm sobbing...








I couldn't even tell her _when_ he had gotten into the chocolate, because we'd been gone all day.

They told me they gave him the shot and were waiting for him to vomit, then they were going to give him charcoal to coat his stomach, etc. They're keeping him overnight to watch him.
(And he snapped at the vet so they had to muzzle him. I told them he was probably a little freaked out...and they agreed that any dog would be, and said they weren't blaming him at ALL)
So approximately $700 later...
Right before I left they said he vomited up the peanuts and chocolate. Thank God. That means it hadn't been too long since he'd ingested it.

I can promise you I won't be sleeping tonight!! They said I can call any time tonight to check up on him, but I don't think they're expecting me to call every half hour








I can call at 6:30 tomorrow morning to see if I can pick him up, or if they want him to stay another day.

I'll keep you posted. Keep my baby in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I will be praying for you and him. I hope he will be ok.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

I know how you feel because i had a similar incident with Gypsy and rat poison and its soo scary when you think something might happen to them but you got to the vet quickly and he vomited it up so as you say he probably hadnt gotten into it long ago. I hope hes ok and i will be thinking of him.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Hope he's ok. We will keep you and Carl in our thoughts tonight.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I will keep you and him in my thoughts i really hope hes ok


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone 

I called the vet at 10 pm tonight and she said Carl's "doing well" and he's on fluids to keep him hydrated.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh boy I hope he is good & you can get a little sleep tonight ((hugs))


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Prayers for Carl are being sent and hugs for you.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Poor Carl. I hope he feels better and goes home with you tomorrow.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

You are both in my thoughts. Hope you are reunited with Carl soon! 

Nine


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

aww poor Carl!!! I am sure he will be just fine.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

oh my gosh how scary! i'm so glad carl is doing well and i hope he can come home tomorrow


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

That is so frightening. I know those little fellows can get into trouble in the blink of an eye. We'll keep both of you in our prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Oh no!!  Poor Carl, I'm so happy he's doing better.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Poor baby!  I hope he's doing better & can come home soon!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

poor carl!! bless i hope hes much better now, they`re so crafty how they get and sneak things. was it really $700???


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh poor silly Carl, glad he is better, you must have been in such a state, I know I would have been xxxx


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh wow! so scarey for both of you!
I hope he continues to do well!


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh no! I'm so sorry this has happened to your little Carl! I hope he is better quick and back home with you. You will be in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Oh My, Poor Carl! Poor you!
Hope everythimg is okay with your little guy.
Praying for you!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Poor Carl! 
I hope he's better and won't get into such trouble any time soon!


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I hope Carl is okay now. Can you give us any kind of update??? I really love Carl. I'm sure he's gonna be fine. We are sending up many prayers for you all.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Poor little baby!! Its amazing how fast they can get themselves into trouble--your update sounded very promising. Here's to Carl's speedy recovery!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers 

I'm happy to announce that Carl's HOME!!!!! 
I went to pick him up at 7:30 am. He has charcoal all around his mouth so that should be fun to wash off 
And the white part of his right eye is completely red *shudder* They said it's from stress...and fighting with the doctors  I imagine he was a little freaked out and not in his friendly people-loving mode 
They called him their "selectively sweet" patient, because he liked some people. :lol:

He's sleeping on his bed right now. I'm soo happy he's home.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Sam85 said:


> was it really $700???


Their estimate was off, so it only ended up being $550.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

WOW 
i'm glad he's home and doing better


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

its good news he's home i wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, scary. Glad he's home now and doing better.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers
> 
> I'm happy to announce that Carl's HOME!!!!!
> I went to pick him up at 7:30 am. He has charcoal all around his mouth so that should be fun to wash off
> ...


I'm so glad he's home & doing fine  My daughter had those blood spots in her eyes when she was born she's 15 & doing fine


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwww I bet he's sooooo happy to be home! You must be sooo relieved!
He'll be his old self in no time.
Such good news


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad Carl is okay. They are just like a little kid, aren't they?!


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm glad Carl is okay. There little ones really do scare us sometimes. No more chocolate for Carl!


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

poor thing, i hope he will feel better soon.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

SO glad hes home send him my hugs and kisses and wishes to feel better real soon


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh, I know just what you went through...we went through it with my sheltie, although, she was so much bigger (but ate a LOT more kisses). She was JUST FINE. It's so terrifying. And wow, that's a huge bill. But totally worth it.

I'm so glad it had a happy ending!


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

So glad Carl is feeling better! Poor little darling! Give him hugs from me beni and vixie!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Spoil him up now.. Poor Carl. Great that he's home and doing well.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Alisha said:


> I'm so glad he's home & doing fine  My daughter had those blood spots in her eyes when she was born she's 15 & doing fine


I had those blood spots in my eyes when my son was born! He's 18 and I'm fine..


----------



## The O' Riley Factor (May 31, 2006)

Glad Carl is ok. What a scary experience. I would probably get a stronger baby gate for him. Sounds like he can be a brute when he wants something.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Well we discovered that he didn't knock down the baby gate to escape. My mom watched him escape tonight 
He jumps onto a couch and then LEAPS off the edge, over boxes etc (our dining room is a mess since we're getting our kitchen redone)

So he'll be crated when we're gone


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Little bugger! I'm glad he's okay Katie.


----------



## leelaknight (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh I hopr he is all right, I know your sobing!!! When the vet told me that bear ate pennies and was anemic I was terrified, just remember once they've had a taste...(bear died after surving 10 pennies, he decided 2 mths later to eat two more...not to mention it cost me a grand total of 8,000)
Oh i really hope he's back to his cute snuggly self and good luck!


----------



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

OMG - I am so sorry this is happened . I just read your post ( 1 day late in keeping up witht he forums). I am so glad he is all better now.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I am glad that he is doing better.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}

Glad he is feeling better.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

OMG! I'm glad he's ok!!! Is his eye red from the strain of vomiting (I saw the pics)? Marley has a little red in his eye right now too, and I figured it was from some kind of strain.


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank goodness he is better! I just saw the post. I know about the sobbing- when Bella had a reaction to her shots and was convulsing, I did get her to the vets as calmly as possible; but then totally lost it.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Yikes! How scary for you AND Carl!! I'm glad to hear he's doing better.. little stinker!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

AEROMarley1983 said:


> OMG! I'm glad he's ok!!! Is his eye red from the strain of vomiting (I saw the pics)? Marley has a little red in his eye right now too, and I figured it was from some kind of strain.


At the hospital they said it was due to stress and fighting with the doctors (hehe) but I imagine it has to do with the strain of vomiting.
It looks pretty creepy...I got some scary pictures of it where he looks like a demon dog haha!!
But his eye is much better today- more pink rather than the blood red *shudder*

The poor kid can't catch a break! After we got back from vacation he was acting naughty and we figured it was because we "abandoned" him for a week. We were waiting for him to start acting normal again, and then _this _happened...*sigh*


----------



## CaffeineChick05 (Apr 29, 2006)

Poor Carl! And poor you I might add. Glad to hear he's making a full recovery, Im sure he learned his lesson!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I just saw the post. I'm really sorry about what you've been through and I'm extremely happy that Carl is back home with you. He is such a sweet little guy. I started crying when I read your post, but I cheered up when I read his doing fine. Kive him a hug and kisses from me and Jinxy.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> At the hospital they said it was due to stress and fighting with the doctors (hehe) but I imagine it has to do with the strain of vomiting.
> It looks pretty creepy...I got some scary pictures of it where he looks like a demon dog haha!!


That's good!! Marley's looks much better today too....just barely pink. It's fortunate!! How's Carl feeling today? Back to his old chipper self?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes, he's pretty much back to his normal crazy self :lol:
He keeps me on my toes!!
His eye is getting better- half of it is almost back to normal, but the other half is still a little red :?
We went to the bank today because Carl LOVES going to the bank. As soon as I pull into the drive-thru he gets soo excited, because they send him treats :lol:
Then we went to Petco and got him some new toys 
Thanks for asking :wave:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

No problem.  I <3 little Carl.


----------

